# URL Verzeichnis Schreibweise



## marvinlol (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr müsst mich mal aufklären. Ich habe gesehen, dass viele Seiten in der URL keine *.php Datei aufrufen sondern nur ein Verzeichnis.
Ein Beispiel hierfür wäre z.B. ein Profil.

1. 
	
	
	



```
http://domain.tld/profil.php?id=510335
```
2. Einige Seiten benutzen aber folgende Schreibweise

```
http://domain.tld/Profil/510335/
```

Ich glaube die 2. Version ist sicherer (das ist auch interessant für mich), aber meine Frage ist, wie man so etwas umsetzt?

Ich bin sehr an euren Antworten interessiert.
Marvin


----------



## Parantatatam (24. Januar 2010)

.htaccess ist das Stichwort, genauer gesagt mod_rewrite.

```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^Profil/([0-9]+)$ profil.php?id=$1
```


----------



## marvinlol (24. Januar 2010)

Ah vielen dank!

Bist du der Meinung, dass das sicherer ist ( SQL-Injection, usw. ) ?


----------



## Parantatatam (24. Januar 2010)

Es gibt in diesem Fall den Vorteil, dass man als gültige ID wirklich nur Ziffern angeben kann und keine Zeichenketten, dass ist ein Vorteil, aber wenn du deine Skripts sauber geschrieben hast, dann dürfte auch so keine Möglichkeit für SQL-Injects bestehen.

EDIT: Und man verwirrt möglicherweise Möchtegern-Hacker, aber einen wirklichen Hacker wirst du damit nicht abschrecken können.


----------

